# Forstner Bits



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello all,

I posted these questions here for reasons that will become apparent as I post further.

- Forstner bits seem to come in 1/8" increments. Is this correct?

- What is the largest diameter forstner bit available?

Thank you all for your responses in advance.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I posted these questions here for reasons that will become apparent as I post further.
> 
> ...


The largest that I've seen is 4-1/2". Now, as to the increments, I suppose it jumps around in the 1/8"-1/4" range. That's my experience anyway.

Paul


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

If you need different sizes, there are those specifically sized for coins:
http://www.toolstoday.com/p-6072-coin-sized-forstner-bits.aspx
and then there are those available in metric sizes:
http://www.woodcraft.com/search2/search.aspx?query=metric forstner


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Paul,

I'm in the shop now working on this project so your quick response is most appreciated.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> Thanks Paul,
> 
> I'm in the shop now working on this project so your quick response is most appreciated.


You're quite welcome. I hope it helped. As Al said, there are coin sizes as well as metric.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks 

My Mom collects the state quarters and I appreciate the link as I will now make her a nice display using the forstner for this purpose.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

One of the joys of this forum is that questions more often than not arise as we are working on a project.

With so many knowledgeable members we are likely to get informed answers to our questions very quickly.

This allows us to proceed on our projects without missing a beat.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> One of the joys of this forum is that questions more often than not arise as we are working on a project.
> 
> With so many knowledgeable members we are likely to get informed answers to our questions very quickly.
> 
> This allows us to proceed on our projects without missing a beat.


I agree with you. It's nice to have a place to ask questions and get relatively quick and knowledgeable, shop tested, answers.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, so this is what I've been working on.

In retrospect it's pretty lame but in spite of the temp in my shop (19°) I had to have some shop time.

I purchased a 14 piece forstner set with some of my Christmas money.

I don't like the case they came in because the bits aren't located in the case in sequential order by size.


I originally wanted to lay out the board for forstner bits from 1/4" to the largest size available so I could add bits as I needed to buy them.

However that would have made for a very long board with alot of of empty spaces.

So I made this storage block for the bits that I currently have.

I'll mark the bit sizes on the edge of the block as soon as my hands thaw out.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks great Jeff. Nice way to store them. 
Are you mounting it to a wall or does it sit on a bench of some sort?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

As I was working on this I was thinking about additional bits to be added and how to keep the sizes sequential.

The answer I came up with was to make a separate block for each bit.

The block for each bit would be 1" wider than the diameter of the bit and rest in a board dado'd for a standard block depth.

This way blocks could be added as bits are purchased and kept in sequential order by size.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Dom,

I'll probably attach it to the pegpoard over my small bench that is adjacent to my drill press.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Like so


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, Jeff, you've been a busy bee in a cold shop. I like your design. I think it will work just fine.

Paul


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Paul,

Like I said it's pretty lame for a thread but I appreciate the kind words.

I'll post my progress as I develop my bit storage.


----------

